# Not originally a cat person



## shazzgal (Jan 2, 2020)

I moved to Fiji about 6 years ago. I must confess i have always been a dog person, but the mice and rats around my house meant i needed a cat. One day a little dumped kitten about the size of our Nokia mobile phone wandered in and it was love at first site - between my husband and her. But that afternoon she walked into the kitchen and within 30 minutes she walked out with a mouse. She proceeded to eat it at my feet and then when finished she went back to the kitchen and came back with another within a few minutes. That was it, i was converted. She was awesome and i loved her. She slept outside that night and banged on the door in the morning until we let her in. A friend did give us another adult cat but she only caught geckos. But this little stray caught all the mice and rats and anything else that crossed her path. 6 years later and 7 generations along i have 11 cats. All generations have come from stray Toms so we have various sizes and breeds but they all love to hunt. We live on the main road around the island so i didnt spay my cats until they were at least 1 year old, by then i knew they would survive and i could justify the expense. 2 by 2 they got spayed and thankfully last years litters were 6 males and 1 female. So i will be officially done with new litters very soon as the female kitten is booked in to be spayed next month at 9mths of age. I love my cats, there is very little attitude with them ( which is what turned me off cats to start with). Some are cuddlers, some come when they want attention and some dont, but they all know who loves them and where its safe. The pics below are 4 months old but its the most recent shots of my tribe that i have


----------

